
New hydrogen discovery could make room-temperature superconductors a reality - sprucely
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/220962-new-hydrogen-discovery-could-help-make-room-temperature-superconductors-a-reality
======
bradhe
Hmm now if only we could figure out how to efficiently keep it under 4mil
times more pressure than earth atmosphere.

